# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Relationship anxiety

## AwareXx

I want to say great job on taking the initiative and going to the GP and seeking some assistance. That's usually always the hardest step so well done!  :Smilie:  Is your partner really adamant on what he wants in the future? is he willing to compromise even the slightest for you?

----------


## AwareXx

Is this happens to you are you even willing to compromise?

----------


## lovbyts

> Is this happens to you are you even willing to compromise?


Is there something Im missing or are you having a conversation with yourself?  :Shrug:

----------


## AwareXx

I maybe talking to myself, but I think this worked. I thought of sharing what I found too - https://www.webmd.com/lung/covid-tre...-home-hospital

----------


## Booz

Wtf  :Hmmmm:

----------

